

Everything Dies, Right? But Does Everything Have to Die? Here's a Surprise - tapp
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2014/09/26/351440526/everything-dies-right-but-does-everything-have-to-die-here-s-a-surprise

======
throwaway2215
Might want to change title of this submission. It's correct, and article is
interesting, but title reads a little like link-bait to me.

~~~
lgas
Perhaps to the title of the video, "The Animal That Wouldn't Die".

